# Matlab et viedo en .mov



## xe4b4ct (31 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens vous voir pour un petit soucis de création video sous Matlab (2010a) tournant sur SnowLeopard.

Je souhaite faire des vidéos, aucun problème pour les faire en .avi.
Après cela se complique, les fichiers sont gros, très gros.
Je voudrais donc les compresser en utilisant Imovie, mais petit pépin : il refuse d'ouvrir les .avi.

Deux solutions s'offrent :
    - convertir les .avi en .mov en dehors de Matlab. J'ai tenter quelques logiciels hier, je n'ai pas trouver le bon...
    - les exporter en .mov depuis Maltab même. Mais bon là apriori pas possible, d'après l'aide sur les formats de fichiers. .mov possible en import mais pas en export.

je suis à la recherche d'une astuce....

Si quelqu'un a déjà tenter de compresser des .avi issus de Matlab en .mov via Imovie, ou n'importe quel autre logiciel, je suis preneur de la démarche ... avec tous les détails, notamment ceux concernant les options de compressions du film dans Matlab.

Merci à tous ceux qui apporteront une aide constructive dans la suite de post....


----------



## tatouille (31 Août 2010)

a croire que tu viens de naitre

http://handbrake.fr/


----------



## xe4b4ct (31 Août 2010)

Bah non ;-).

Merci pour ce lien. Je passe de 700 à 1.6Mo.

Parfait, je te remercie beaucoup.

Bonne soirée à toi


----------

